# Thick Tail colour variations



## Namn8r (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi guys just say Gecko's (kellys) Yellow Pilbs AMAZING!!! I was wondering if there are any unusual colour variations of thick tails being bred ??? 

Please post your pics..

Cheers

Nam


----------



## Smithers (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's my crew 

View attachment 181715
View attachment 181716
View attachment 181717
View attachment 181718
View attachment 181719


----------



## Namn8r (Jan 14, 2011)

Cheers smithers the look great!

Does anyone know if they come in any other variants like high red or high yellow?

Keep the pics coming!

Cheers

Nam


----------



## byron_moses (Jan 14, 2011)

smithers that hypo is stunning


----------



## Smithers (Jan 14, 2011)

Cheers Byron,(Correction Ben)...It's from Brettix lines  He does a great Hypo Thickie hey.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 14, 2011)

OMG!!! so awesome. nice crew u got there hehehe im chasing down a hypo female. no of ne one in nsw or qld selling one?


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 14, 2011)

this is one some bred in America its almost got a yellow colour to it


----------



## Namn8r (Jan 14, 2011)

Im looking for a high yellow to breed with my female...

Any studs around??


----------



## Namn8r (Jan 16, 2011)

Anymore pics? Surely lol


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Namn8r (Jan 16, 2011)

Just saw that first pic on geckos unlimited.. that top yellow one is absolutely stunning... Id love some like that.

Also a black with bright gold specs like that second one awesome too!


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 16, 2011)

Namn8r said:


> Just saw that first pic on geckos unlimited.. that top yellow one is absolutely stunning... Id love some like that.
> 
> Also a black with bright gold specs like that second one awesome too!


 
bottom two pics are aussie breeders others are american , i have seen some identical to the seccond pic in australia however this was early last year


----------



## Namn8r (Jan 16, 2011)

The bottom two look like translucent?

I think Millies have much potential for selective breeding to develop high orange and high yellow variants and spectacular ject black with bright gold or orange specs....


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 16, 2011)

bottom one is a standard 'hypo' and one above it is a 'super' hypo apparently


----------



## kupper (Jan 16, 2011)

you been over taking pics of my thicktails without me knowing mate?

---------- Post added 16-Jan-11 at 03:41 PM ----------


----------



## Jk888 (Jan 16, 2011)

wow how did you get the colours in the last pic !! again blew the competition away kupper


----------



## kupper (Jan 16, 2011)

I was very surprised I actually captured the real colors on that one , I use a crappy camera ( iphone) and really does not do any of my animals justice


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 16, 2011)

wow very nice..... come on someone on here must be selling a hypo female hahah i want one so bad


----------



## Namn8r (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if albino thicktails exist?? Ive been scouring the net but havent seen any yet!


----------



## Smithers (Jan 31, 2011)

View attachment 184024
View attachment 184025
Happy couple


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 31, 2011)

very nice smithers u have some awesome hypos


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 31, 2011)

View attachment 184040
This is a wild one. Under exposed but still a dark critter.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 31, 2011)

oh wow that dark as


----------



## Smithers (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Gem,...

Nice one Steve.....Nice Black and White,..Healthy too. Love the variety of colour in one gecko amazing stuff,..keep'm coming people.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 31, 2011)

My male very nice yellow spots


my female not very many spot at all lol



Managed to capture very close to true colours


----------



## Smithers (Jan 31, 2011)

Nice one Gem,....That's a good pic of the male. Good luck with the one's


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 31, 2011)

yeh my bf took it .... kai's really hard to get photos of hes very shy ....... i know i cant wait heheheh


----------



## Smithers (Feb 3, 2011)

View attachment 184459
View attachment 184460
View attachment 184462
View attachment 184463


Her colour in the last week has been amazing,..


----------



## gemrock2hot (Feb 3, 2011)

oh wow shes beautiful love the high orangey yellow colour she has


----------



## Namn8r (Mar 18, 2011)

Guys, Im offering up my Hypo female for sale, pics of her listed on the previous page. I aquired some new pets so will have to move her on. If anyone is keen drop me a pm.


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 18, 2011)

Good on you people. Now i have to have some geckos.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Mar 18, 2011)

My two I got off rocket


----------



## Smithers (Mar 18, 2011)

Looking good Gem Grats on the additions


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 19, 2011)

Great thread. Brett your thickies are insane mate!!! Love them! 
Is there any info on subspecies?


----------



## Smithers (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey All,

Was going through the Profile on another site and stumbled across two images of the same animal, one a few months before her first breeding season and the other When she was about 1 week after laying her first egg (Slug) Just thought the colour change was quite different and worthy for this thread.
View attachment 210454
View attachment 210456


----------



## Snowman (Jul 22, 2011)

Anyone got any females they are willing to export?


----------



## Jeannine (Jul 22, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> Good on you people. Now i have to have some geckos.



*join the club, im blaming all those people selling them back when i was BD hunting, how dare they tempt me with little geckos with such cute puppy dogs eyes, evil i tell ya evil *:lol: *ive got two and just waiting on an import license to bring another one in from Vic*



Snowman said:


> Anyone got any females they are willing to export?



*snowman check out the for sale section, sure i seen some females in there from sellers willing to export*


----------



## scratchy (Jul 22, 2011)

Some not bad geckoes on this thread. There will be some nice surprises in the hypo range in the near future.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's this seasons Hypo breeding pair, FemaleView attachment 210494
View attachment 210495
View attachment 210496

MaleView attachment 210497
View attachment 210498
View attachment 210499


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 23, 2011)

wow these are amazing might have to pick one up


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is something a little different, Our Pilbara Thick-tail.
This was collected a few seasons ago and in our opinion is quite different dispite the W.A muesum telling us the DNA is the same as critters from over east.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 23, 2011)

Very Nice is this a one and only or have you found others similar?


----------



## SamNabz (Jul 23, 2011)

That is a cracker of a thickie, Dave.

Also Brett, your hypos are stunning mate, best of luck with your pairings


----------



## Smithers (Jul 23, 2011)

Cheers Sam, Can't wait


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jul 23, 2011)

I have only found the one, a female.
However I haven't been seriously looking for them yet.
They turn up every now and again in fauna survey pit traps. They have real spinley legs compared to Eastern forms and and a different number or tail bands. The whole critter overall really is much more petite.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 23, 2011)

Pretty cool Dave. Do you think you could find enough of them for a small captive breeding colony? Interesting that they can cope with the heat of the Pilbara. Link I found on Pilbara milii >>>> http://www.rswa.org.au/content/work/journals/PDF/89(2)/vol89pt289-90low.pdfLink


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Jul 23, 2011)

I am certain if I was keen enough I could find quite a few of them, never seem to find the time these days though.
I really must pull my finger out and get this happening for all the gecko freaks who appreciates this area morph.


----------



## killimike (Jul 24, 2011)

I think you would have a big market Dave! They look great 

I like those hypos too Brett...


----------



## Smithers (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll Go a sexed pair please Dave. Iv'e PM'd you. 

Cheers Mike  Brettix Lines on the Hypo Male, the female I was very lucky she had not coloured up at time of sale and was light but nothing she is today.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jul 24, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Was going through the Profile on another site and stumbled across two images of the same animal, one a few months before her first breeding season and the other When she was about 1 week after laying her first egg (Slug) Just thought the colour change was quite different and worthy for this thread.
> View attachment 210454
> View attachment 210456



my female did the same thing 2 laid 2 slugs then went really light weird hey


----------



## Smithers (Jul 24, 2011)

gemrock2hot said:


> my female did the same thing 2 laid 2 slugs then went really light weird hey



Good to hear another occurrence did she go back to a duller colour afterwards Gem? It might be hormones in the body be interested to know if anyone does.


----------



## scratchy (Jul 24, 2011)

Here are some hypo's, blondes or what ever you want to call them. They are in day time colouration in the first two pics and at night with a normal animal for comparison. The male in the first two pics is 12 years years old now and is starting to show signs of old age. His genes are pretty much everywhere now, including Brettix's animals. Some of his palest offspring were difficult to raise and not very fertile.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting that info Scratchy, Good to know where my lines came from and even better to know they go 12 yrs. Stunning Geckos


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jul 24, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Good to hear another occurrence did she go back to a duller colour afterwards Gem? It might be hormones in the body be interested to know if anyone does.


 
Yeh after a couple of months she went back to her normal colour it was quite strange


----------

